# Gaining Weight on a 4-H Market Lamb



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi Everyone, I'm desperate for advice experiences and help. Me and my sister have 2 market lambs that are only about 60ish pounds now and our acheivement is on the first weekend of September, where their is a sale but if they don't make it their there is possibly another sale. 

We would like them to be a good market weight even iff it is under 100 lbs which I assume it will be is ok but we want them in good shape. One is a wether and one is a ewe lamb, Very nice Lamb so if she doesn't sell it is no loss to us. And the problem is the forms are already in and we can't change lambs, the forms here in Ontario have to be in so early. 

So my Question is what is the best way to put a good amount of weight on these lambs in about 60 days??? 

We have been told to worm the lambs in case of worms, feed lamb creep feed up to 3 pounds of feed a day each. What do you think? is there better feeds or mixes. Any help would be great.

Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

You're in Ontario so your hay/forages will be low in selenium. A supplimental dose of selenium shouldn't hurt and a mineral mix with extra selenium might help too. I think the Carleton Place woolgrowers can supply the best mineral, but I do for get the fellows name who help to devolop it. First name is Jim but so are dozens of millions of other peoples!!! They're a little past their best growth months so feed a 16% ration, any higher will be wasted and possably harmful. They should be vaccinated too! You didn't mention breed but I'd think Sept is doable. Oh and with our heat make sure they have good access to water and loose salt.


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks Ross, i don't know the Jim you are talking to but could it have been Jim Ferrier? He is a Vet around here who has sheep, a great guy. Ok Thanks, I will see what we can do and hoep to gain some weight on these guys.

Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Well you can't be expected to know what Jim I'm trying to remember, he raises Dorsets (darned good Dorsets) and I think he's from the Cardinal area (I think) ............. I've got a great memory, it holds on to everything! Now if I could just get it to release a little now and then!! Your own vet might be able to script a Vit E Sel mineral mix come to think of it!


----------



## SmokedCow (Sep 25, 2004)

I think your lamb should gain enought weight. at half a lb a day..that 60 days.. thats 30 lbs....your looking at a 90-100 lb. lamb....But im not sure..Hope it all works out!
AJ


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Ok Thanks Guys, I will tell you all how it goes and tell you in a month how much they have gained to let you all know. 

Thanks, Melissa


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Our vet told us last year about FasTrack (Conklin Pharmaceuticals). Its a probiotic supplement that 4-H'ers here had great luck with on their lambs. They were really impressed with it and recommended it for our aged pony that we couldn't keep weight on. I was skeptical, but it really worked!! I've talked about it on the equine board and others there have had success with it. We have my kid's club lambs on it this year and they are gaining very well. Good luck!


----------



## ONThorsegirl (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks, I don't know if I want to do anything that wouldn't be straight feed but I will look into it. Since I'm in Canada I wonder if there is anyhting like that here.

Melissa


----------



## stellie (Nov 15, 2004)

There's a feed called Show Bloom -- haven't tried it myself, but have heard great things. http://www.emmert.com/showbloom/massey.html

We swear by feeding bakery leavings (old bread and such) -- higher protein and allows more weight gain.

Expect half a pound of gain to every four pounds fed of any feed. Lambs generally will not eat more than four pounds a day; never feed more than they will clean up in one sitting -- this helps keep your feed (and their appetites) from becoming stale.


----------

